# Laco Valencia - A review



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been bingeing on Lacos recently. I have an Augsburg and briefly had a Trier.

I returned the Trier because of the alignment of the second hand on the chrono. Laco was happy to repair it but by the time it arrived back at Laco I had a change of heart. I started wanting a Navy watch.

Laco kindly allowed me to change the Trier to the Valencia, of course I had to pay the differences. Laco are really an awesome company with superb customer service that many companies can learn from.









I was a bit apprehensive about two things. firstly that the case was identical to the Augsburg case and second that the white dial would reflect more. Its actually a very very clear and easy to read face. There are next to no issues with reflection. Also the colour of the dial is really really beautiful.

I was also a bit worried about the strap. Would it be as nice as the ones with rivets on the Fliegers.








Anyway after quite a bit of waiting, finally, the Valencia arrived. As the Augsburg it arrived in its Laco case. The finish, like on the Augsburg and the Trier is flawless. The thing that immediately jumped out at me was that my fears were totally unfounded. The dial is stunning. It is cream in colour and a really beautiful shade. It is my first whiteish dial watch and I love it. The black vintage look hands are really delicate and beautifully made. The whole watch face is 
probably the most legible watch face I have ever seen.









What is really amazing is the super bright lume. The whole face is illuminated. It puts every other watch in the shade.







.

The strap is really nice too. I was worried it would be too thin for the watch but it is not. Its pretty much perfect.

At this point in time I really believe this is one of Lacos very nicest watches and one of the very best value for money watches you can buy anywhere.

Since this test I have checked the accuracy and its running at +8s a day. Which is really good to know.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice! I'm glad the exchange worked out well for you. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Tom2015 (Mar 31, 2015)

a beautiful watch, i like it!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Good review and good pictures of a nice watch.


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice review, that lumed dial is pretty cool. You have some shopping to do to fill that watch box.


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

JSI said:


> Nice review, that lumed dial is pretty cool. You have some shopping to do to fill that watch box.


Thanks. I have some idea of my next watch. I am leaning towards an Orange Monster. I had one before and regret selling it. I think I'll keep an open spot for a Longines vintage diver and a Laco Paderborn. There is a spot for an Orient Constellation and an Oris TT1. Maybe a Getat might sneak in there as well. I am also looking for a watch with a nice blue face I can wear with a blue strap.


----------



## mikeymarr84 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks sshami, another really good Laco review. I've always liked this watch, I was undecided between this and the Aachen before I bought the Aachen. 

Considering that the Augsburg/Aachen have the same case as the Valencia do think that the different face changes the look? I think the pilot watches look very casual but I would want to wear a Valencia as a semi-dress watch to work with a shirt and trousers but not a suit.


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

mikeymarr84 said:


> Thanks sshami, another really good Laco review. I've always liked this watch, I was undecided between this and the Aachen before I bought the Aachen.
> 
> Considering that the Augsburg/Aachen have the same case as the Valencia do think that the different face changes the look? I think the pilot watches look very casual but I would want to wear a Valencia as a semi-dress watch to work with a shirt and trousers but not a suit.


Thanks. It's a good question you ask and one I wondered myself. Is it worth getting both. Firstly i love the shape of the case with its very slim bezel and great finish. I certainly believe the combination if the colour and design of the face and the totally different hand makes them look very different. The pilot watches go better with black or dark brown straps while the navy looks better with light brown straps. The pilots look more designer and modern while the navy looks more traditional. You could wear either with most clothes. The difference being how well their colours match the clothes. Both these watches look very functional but in different ways. They also look really cool. I well probably get an Aachen or Paderborn with a black strap as well.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Been looking for a simple white dial watch lately as well as a full lume face watch and ended up finding both in this laco. I already have the augsburg and as I understand they are the same case and movement (correct me if I am wrong) so it should be a familiar feel for me. Can those who own please chime in as to the actual dial color. Is it white, off white, etc? How far off white? Some pics look white while others yellowish. Thank you


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Been looking for a simple white dial watch lately as well as a full lume face watch and ended up finding both in this laco. I already have the augsburg and as I understand they are the same case and movement (correct me if I am wrong) so it should be a familiar feel for me. Can those who own please chime in as to the actual dial color. Is it white, off white, etc? How far off white? Some pics look white while others yellowish. Thank you


Hi, to answer your questions the case and movement are the same as in the Augsburg. The dial is not white. It looks white because of the flash. Ireality it is quite off white. Think antique white like parchment or very thick cream. I would not say its yellow but more the greenish hue from the luminescence. I took this photo with the watch on a white piece of paper to give you a better idea. Hope it helps.
I


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Been looking for a simple white dial watch lately as well as a full lume face watch and ended up finding both in this laco. I already have the augsburg and as I understand they are the same case and movement (correct me if I am wrong) so it should be a familiar feel for me. Can those who own please chime in as to the actual dial color. Is it white, off white, etc? How far off white? Some pics look white while others yellowish. Thank you


This is one of our official pictures and in my opinion you can get a very good impression about the color of the dial here. 
It's not a clear white, but it's not that yellowish like it seems to be on the picture before.


----------



## MaxMeridian (Jul 30, 2015)

A great review for a great watch.

Thanks a lot

Regards

M


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you for the replies. Last (hopefully) question. I am aware that the lume on both the Augsburg and the Valencia are C3. However I also know that how the same lume is applied (thicker, etc) impacts the effect. For those that own both does the Valencia light up just as much and as easy as the Augsburg? My Augsburg is great in that it barely takes any light to make it shine very bright.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ordered and already arrived today.


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

I used to not care about lume, but now owning a few watches with great lume, I am addicted to charging the lume with my phone flash and watching it for a few minutes before sleeping. ^^


----------



## frontline556 (Feb 26, 2015)

Lovely watch I own one myself, the clean lines I think make it very today and with the history of laco very cool to own .

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

